# Offshore Fishing out of Sabine Pass



## Veggie (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello, Iam looking for a trip offshore for my wife and myself out of Sabine Pass any time over this upcoming season. Its been awhile since ive been off shore catching those beautiful Red Snappers and awesome Ling etc. I own my own bay boat but iam not familiar with going offshore. If anyone is looking for a couple a avid fisherman / (Fisherwoman) we would love to visit and make a plan. Of course we are not free loaders. I will chip in for gas,food and drinks or whatever will help make this trip pleasurable. I know the ins and out of fishing and boating. I just really want to take my beautiful bride offshore for some amazing fishing.. And by the way she always out fishes me in the bays or jetties.


----------

